# Edge tuner - which side is the sharpening angle



## 33333 (Mar 19, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Facing the board. I assume yours has a 90 or an 88 stamped on it?


Mine is 89 and 88. The packaging itself doesn't mention that. That is not very newbie friendly.

Thanks Snowolf!


----------



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

33333 said:


> Mine is 89 and 88. The packaging itself doesn't mention that. That is not very newbie friendly.
> 
> Thanks Snowolf!


edge tuning is waaaaaaaaay overrated 

Don't get too excited about that preset bargain tuner. Surely, it has a file insert and not a diamond stone or similar type of stone. Files are used to set bevels, not for tuning.

That said, whatever - you can use it to tune. Just be sure to go over it very lightly and wherever you hear it get 'raspy' in sound, go over it a bit more until the sound goes away a bit. 

Most of those file type tuners are directional, meaning one direction only. Find out if you see an arrow on your guide and make sure the stone has one too. Some, have crosshatches and allow you to tune in either direction.

be warned though, if you get happy with tuning you will soon no longer have an edge. That 1 degree base/side bevel will suddenly turn into a 5 degree side and base comparably if you dont truly follow the edge and base as a guide and use your hand as a guide. FILES TAKE ALOT OF MATERIAL AWAY QUICKLY. GENTLY go over your edges.

feel the difference between the edge you are working on and the edge you havent touched. Take it easy, you can always take some more off, you can't put it back!

SKS makes a edge/side tuner and with comparable stones does fairly well. I recommend however that you use a dedicated guide for teh degree you want, buy a few diamond stones in varied grit. 90% of the time only tune the side edges, not the base. It's not hard to use a sidewall tool a couple years down the road to rip out some sidewall to get more edge tune from the side, it's not fun trying to get your base level to your edge so you can tune it more. 
Imagine you take off too much base edge, you will have to have the board ground down to the edge level to get the same bevel that you had when you started all of this. The more you use a file for tuning, the more often you do it, the more often this becomes a reality. 

Base edges should be deburred and polished only, side edges should be tuned. 

Tongar has some good tips on this, as does racewax. You can always call the people at racewax.com. they will guide you through what you need. Both tongar and racewax sell the sks multitool, but like I said it's just ok. I just dont get the tune that I get from a dedicated side bevel tool. The sks multitool just doesnt seem accurate enough and makes you use the same part of the stone every time. Sure you can flip the stone over and use the 'other side' and set the stone up and down a bit in teh tool, but mostly, it's only using about 30% of the surface area of the diamond stones. That's a waste of money in my opinion and, it doesnt seem super accurate. everytime I put my stones in I am VERY careful to ensure that I am tightening the thumbscrews evenly that hold the stones. 

google edge tuning so easy an adult can do it. The kid in this video shows the proper way (more or less) to tune your edges. 

in my opinion, those little pocket tools they sell at seasonal snow sports stores are just something you keep in your bag to resolve edge issues if you are desperate, but there are better options.

all my opinion of course. Careful on your edges, you could be hating life if you dont go slow and careful. Not trying to freak you out, dont want you being too careful or anything and not wanting anythign to do with tuning your edges, just , from what I've seen 90% of the people/videos on you tube etc, have no idea how to tune edges and are giving out really bad info.

Alot of this gibberish may sound like greek but once you research it, it will start to make sense and allow you to make a valued decision on your tuning methods.

Or you could just say F it and use what you have and go easy. If you choose this route, don't research it any further because everything you will read on any sites worth their weight in feathers will tell you NOT to use a file to tune/sharpen edges, only if you want to change the actual angle of the edge. (setting bevel)


----------



## 33333 (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for the reply sincraft.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Sincraft said:


> have no idea how to tune edges and are giving out really bad info.
> 
> Alot of this gibberish may sound like greek but once you research it, )


Sincraft speaks the truth ('cept maybe about the importance of tuning as I live on the Ice Coast and ride the boiler plate 

Before you start rubbing a file all over, have a read....A good place to learn:

Tuning - The Carver's Almanac


----------



## Haho (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks for great info!:thumbsup:


----------

